# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  Russian lessons in Ankara Turkey

## Anna Barlas

Hello! I am Russian native speaker and with pleasure will teach you in Ankara!    ::  
Contact me:  Annasan@mail.ru 
Anna

----------

